# Tracking employee time tracking



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Is anyone using a mobile app for employee time tracking and payroll ? If so . Whats a good one ? I saw on the web tonight called . Sidebox . ????


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking up sidebox now, but just subscribing to this I am interested also.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

we use "time station" its more or less an apple app...for guys that have droids i just have them log onto the website through their phones... its a great program..you can also configure it for geo tracking ( i believe you have to pay...) if you don't trust your employees...


----------

